
What the Expert Panel Should Have Told You About Impeachment but Didn't - classicsnoot
http://archive.is/l08N7
======
chiefalchemist
I listened to some of the testimony. I'm curious to know how does someone
become an (academic) "expert" on something that has rarely happened? With so
little precedent?

